# Jerry Lewis passes at 91



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Comedy legend died today at 91.

Thank you for all the laughter Jerry.:tiphat:

Rest in piece. :angel:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My father was always baffled at the respect that Snobby French Crtics accorded to the Martin/Lewis flics


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Comedy Legend RIP


----------

